
Moscow Passenger Plane Makes 'Miraculous' Crash-Landing in Cornfield - heshiebee
https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2019/08/15/moscow-passenger-plane-makes-miraculous-crash-landing-in-cornfield-a66855
======
throwaway3627
It was an Airbus, so at least it was at less risk from breaking-up on a hard
landing and killing passengers.

[https://blog.seattlepi.com/aerospace/2010/12/16/al-
jazeera-w...](https://blog.seattlepi.com/aerospace/2010/12/16/al-jazeera-
whistleblowers-records-question-boeing-737-safety/)

